# USA to Australia (WA) - Moving Expenses



## pdxtoper (Oct 14, 2020)

My husband and I are both off-shore in the USA, waiting on approval for our 309 visa. In the meantime we are saving as much as we can for moving expenses.

How much did everyone save to comfortably arrive and start your life in Australia? What am I missing/would you suggest?

We're anticipating:
- Six months rent and bills
- Payment for a car
- $10,000 for a shipping container
- Flight costs for the both of us
- Flights and quarantine costs for the dog and cat


----------

